# The Role of Scripture in Philosophy



## Toasty (May 2, 2016)

What is the role of Scripture when doing philosophy? Is it to check to see if a belief or idea is true?

If someone rejects Scripture when doing philosophy, is he like the blind leading blind?


----------



## Philip (May 2, 2016)

Here's how I see it, as a Christian engaged in philosophy. Scripture is my first principle. It undergirds and informs every aspect of my philosophical reasoning. But then I have to write for unbelieving professors and (eventually) for secular journals as well as Christian ones. In those settings, I have to be careful to use the language of the trade. Now I can bring up Scripture and theology, from time to time, but that can't be the only argument, at least not if I'm trying to get published.

The good news is that it's God's world and therefore nothing that's true will contradict Scripture, ultimately.


----------



## Toasty (May 2, 2016)

Philip said:


> Here's how I see it, as a Christian engaged in philosophy. Scripture is my first principle. It undergirds and informs every aspect of my philosophical reasoning. But then I have to write for unbelieving professors and (eventually) for secular journals as well as Christian ones. In those settings, I have to be careful to use the language of the trade. Now I can bring up Scripture and theology, from time to time, but that can't be the only argument, at least not if I'm trying to get published.
> 
> The good news is that it's God's world and therefore nothing that's true will contradict Scripture, ultimately.



Do you write on any topics that are not specifically addressed by Scripture?

If you defend a viewpoint in paper and there are both biblical and philosophical objections to your viewpoint, do you address both kinds of objections? Do ever say something like, "The biblical objections to my viewpoint are based on a faulty interpretation of the Bible. Let me explain how that interpretation is faulty."?


----------



## yeutter (May 2, 2016)

All truth is God's truth.


----------

